# China quietly cuts off the cash flow to North Korea



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)

This is huge and nobody's reporting it. Chinese support is the only think keeping the North Korean dictatorship going. It's people are starving in massive numbers but, as long as they can continue to pay their military they stay in power. What happens when the paychecks stop? Will it put an end to this piece of garbage?











Read the full story @ China quietly cuts off the cash flow to North Korea - Hot Air


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 22, 2016)

China is fucked, their economic house of card is in a fatal free-fall. In January alone they used $500 billion of their reserves to shore up their flagging capital markets.  My concern is that NoKo retaliates against the USA


----------



## sharik (Feb 23, 2016)

longknife said:


> It's people are starving in massive numbers



there's no starving in NK.


----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2016)

sharik said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > It's people are starving in massive numbers
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## sharik (Feb 24, 2016)

longknife said:


> Are you serious?



yes sure i am.


----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)

sharik said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious?
> ...



55 Rare Photographs Of Life Inside North Korea @ 55 Shocking Photographs Of Life Inside North Korea



Inside the Hermit Kingdom @ A Rare Look Inside North Korea - Photo Essays



The horrifying truth about life in North Korea @ The horrifying truth about life in North Korea



What Is Life Really Like in North Korea? One Woman’s Story @ What Is Life Really Like in North Korea? One Woman’s Story


You want more, Google it for yourself!


----------



## sharik (Feb 25, 2016)

longknife said:


> 55 Rare Photographs Of Life Inside North Korea @ 55 Shocking Photographs Of Life Inside North Korea



that's a Western propaganda set up, but still no one looks underfed or sick in there.

and here you go - North Korea


----------



## sharik (Feb 25, 2016)

longknife said:


> The horrifying truth about life in North Korea @ The horrifying truth about life in North Korea
> What Is Life Really Like in North Korea? One Woman’s Story @ What Is Life Really Like in North Korea? One Woman’s Story



- a pack of lies.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > It's people are starving in massive numbers
> ...









Of course there is.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Of course there is.



prove it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is.
> ...


Dogs and cats are extinct in NK..


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 27, 2016)

Aljazeera America reported it.

Yeah, unless NK can get another funding source, it doesn't look good for the regime.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




It is the world's largest concentration camp.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is.
> ...





After that, have him prove that water is wet and Stalin slaughtered millions.

Just a guess...but are you a government school grad???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 27, 2016)

Perhaps China is pulling the leash reminding Kim who is the boss................I don't think this is a result of the downward spiral of China's economy though.

Kim has been acting up lately..........China is telling him to shut up in my opinion.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Aljazeera America reported it.
> 
> Yeah, unless NK can get another funding source, it doesn't look good for the regime.




No prob there.....guess who supports the little dictator's regime?
Yup....Kim Jong-Un had a babymomma in Tehran, and Obama pays the 'child care.'


"Experts say the deal worked out by Secretary of State John F. Kerry carries no known prohibition against North Korea performing Iran’s nuclear arms research, paid out of the $100 billion to $150 billion the deal frees up in Iranian assets.

“There appears to be little in *the Iran nuclear agreement that would prevent Iran from continuing or increasing its personnel and financial investments in North Korea’s future missile and nuclear warhead programs,” *Mr. Niksch told a House Foreign Affairs subcommittee in July. “It seems to me that North Korea may receive from Iran upwards of $2 [billion] to $3 billion annually from Iran for the various forms of collaboration between them.”
John Brennan: U.S. watching for nuclear cooperation between Iran, North Korea


\



Let's review the salient points.


None of the Liberals has commented beyond 'oh yeah...sez you!"


1. The Liberals never knew that North Korea has a GDP of about $15 billion.
North Korea GDP | 1970-2016 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast | News


2. Nor did they know that *Iran gives North Korea about $3 billion annually...and has for years.*


3. Liberals have been trained not to think, so it comes as no surprise that they cannot incorporate the above facts into their worldview.....

....in other words: why does Iran give North Korea 20% of its GDP?


4. And...continuing the connecting of those dots....why hasn't it been made known that *Obama gave tacit approval to that arrangement?????*

In fact.....he paid the bill to North Korea!




*"North Korea: Iran's Pathway to a Nuclear Weapon*

A central plank of the Obama administration’s case for the nuclear deal just concluded by the P5+1 powers is that the agreement closes off "all pathways” by which the Iranian regime could acquire a nuclear capability, at least for the coming decade.

That, however, simply isn’t true. The Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), as the new nuclear bargain is officially called, only addresses the overt means by which Iran might go nuclear. A covert path to the bomb, entailing the procurement of materiel from foreign suppliers, still remains open to Iran, if it chooses to take that route.

....over the past three decades, Iran and the Stalinist regime of the Kim dynasty in North Korea have erected a formidable alliance—the centerpiece of which is cooperation on nuclear and ballistic-missile capabilities."  North Korea: Iran's Pathway to a Nuclear Weapon


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Perhaps China is pulling the leash reminding Kim who is the boss................I don't think this is a result of the downward spiral of China's economy though.
> 
> Kim has been acting up lately..........China is telling him to shut up in my opinion.




Kim Jong-Un...
....@NoLivesMatter


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Aljazeera America reported it.
> ...


History repeats.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > 55 Rare Photographs Of Life Inside North Korea @ 55 Shocking Photographs Of Life Inside North Korea
> ...



Hell, there is starving here in America.

-Geaux


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




You must be referring to this 'documentary:'



The lack of birds, because we've eaten 'em all is my fav part.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is.
> ...




North Korea faces historic drought, famine - CNN.com


Mass-Starvations in North Korea


North Korea Child Malnutrition: 1 In 4 Kids Suffer From Chronic Food Insecurity And Hunger, UN Says

China: Cool it on Korean Peninsula|Top Stories|chinadaily.com.cn

Millions of North Korean children suffering from malnutrition, says UN


----------



## mdk (Feb 27, 2016)

This thread does not please Best Korea!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




He will, of course, claim that all the mountains of evidence about starvation and malnutrition in North Korea are "Western Propaganda" or some such nonsense.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > sharik said:
> ...




Amazing.

Simply jaw-droppingly amazing.


The saying goes, the difference between stupidity and genius.....genius has its limitations.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

mdk said:


> This thread does not please Best Korea!




스레드는 존경받는 지도자 로 보냈습니다 !


----------



## mdk (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread does not please Best Korea!
> ...



Smooth talker!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 27, 2016)

longknife said:


> This is huge and nobody's reporting it. Chinese support is the only think keeping the North Korean dictatorship going. It's people are starving in massive numbers but, as long as they can continue to pay their military they stay in power. What happens when the paychecks stop? Will it put an end to this piece of garbage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If true, that is very good news
China has propped up N Korea for decades and is responsible for what they have become. 
Cutting off cash will cause more starvation in N Korea, but a confrontation is inevitable


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> North Korea faces historic drought, famine - CNN.com
> Mass-Starvations in North Korea
> North Korea Child Malnutrition: 1 In 4 Kids Suffer From Chronic Food Insecurity And Hunger, UN Says
> China: Cool it on Korean Peninsula|Top Stories|chinadaily.com.cn
> Millions of North Korean children suffering from malnutrition, says UN



i said prove it, not spin propaganda.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> the mountains of evidence about starvation and malnutrition in North Korea



there's no such evidence but lies from the Western media you take for granted because of being easily lead.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > sharik said:
> ...




And right on cue....


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

Those people starved (and are starving) to death, and those kids have been suffering from severe malnutrition whether komrade numbskull wants to believe it or not.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Our pal from Moscow....
Strong, like bull.  Smart, like tractor.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> After that, have him prove that water is wet and Stalin slaughtered millions.



the former needs not be proven since everyone can try water right now.
and the latter has yet to be proven, of course.



PoliticalChic said:


> Just a guess...but are you a government school grad???



no, i am not.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

And I suppose the first-hand testimony of those lucky few who have escaped the hell on earth that is NK is also "Western propaganda" to komrade numbskull.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Those people starved (and are starving) to death, and those kids have been suffering from severe malnutrition whether komrade numbskull wants to believe it or not.



you sound like the Cold War isn't over for you, same CIA textbook wording.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > After that, have him prove that water is wet and Stalin slaughtered millions.
> ...




"he latter has yet to be proven, of course."

And, of course you are a fool.

To avoid further embarrassment, start here:

*"The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression,"*
by Jean-Louis Panné (Author), Andrzej Paczkowski (Author), Karel Bartosek (Author), Jean-Louis Margolin (Author), Nicolas Werth (Author), Stéphane Courtois (Author)


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Our pal from Moscow.... Strong, like bull. Smart, like tractor.



smarter then you anyway.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

sharik said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Our pal from Moscow.... Strong, like bull. Smart, like tractor.
> ...




Clearly, not as educated.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> And I suppose the first-hand testimony of those lucky few who have escaped the hell on earth that is NK is also "Western propaganda"



its even worse, because 'those lucky few' are nothing but runaway criminals who found refuge in the West in exchange for these horror stories they're telling now.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression,"*
> by Jean-Louis Panné (Author), Andrzej Paczkowski (Author), Karel Bartosek (Author), Jean-Louis Margolin (Author), Nicolas Werth (Author), Stéphane Courtois (Author)



naive, aren't you?
see the publisher - The Black Book of Communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - eh?



PoliticalChic said:


> Clearly, not as educated.



maybe, but still smarter than you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2016)

"Already famous throughout Europe, this international bestseller plumbs recently opened archives in the former Soviet bloc to reveal the actual, practical accomplishments of Communism around the world: terror, torture, famine, mass deportations, and massacres. *Astonishing in the sheer detail it amasses, the book is the first comprehensive attempt to catalogue and analyze the crimes of Communism over seventy years.*

“Revolutions, like trees, must be judged by their fruit,” Ignazio Silone wrote, and this is the standard the authors apply to the Communist experience—in the China of “the Great Helmsman,” *Kim Il Sung’s Korea,* Vietnam under “Uncle Ho” and Cuba under Castro, Ethiopia under Mengistu, Angola under Neto, and Afghanistan under Najibullah. The authors, all distinguished scholars based in Europe, document Communist crimes against humanity, but also crimes against national and universal culture, from Stalin’s destruction of hundreds of churches in Moscow to Ceausescu’s leveling of the historic heart of Bucharest to the widescale devastation visited on Chinese culture by Mao’s Red Guards.

As the death toll mounts—as many as 25 million in the former Soviet Union, 65 million in China, 1.7 million in Cambodia, and on and on—the authors systematically show how and why, wherever the millenarian i*deology of Communism was established, it quickly led to crime, terror, and repression. An extraordinary accounting, this book amply documents *the unparalleled position and significance of Communism in the hierarchy of violence that is the history of the twentieth century."
The Black Book of Communism — Stéphane Courtois, Nicolas Werth, Jean-Louis Panné, Andrzej Paczkowski, Karel Bartošek, Jean-Louis Margolin, Dr. Mark   Kramer | Harvard University Press




Smarter?

I'm content to allow readers to make that judgement.

And....with each of your posts, the evidence mounts: you're the latest of the genre.....the fool.

Seems that with metronomic regularity, some dunce joins the board with with aim of championing some clearly stupid point or ideology .


You're the latest volunteer for the position.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Smarter?



hope you smart enough to click on the link - The Black Book of Communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - will you?



PoliticalChic said:


> Seems that with metronomic regularity, some dunce joins the board with with aim of championing some clearly stupid point or ideology .



don't you even try to hide behind cheap rhetorics.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 27, 2016)

China's economy has shown worst growth in the last 25 years. Just like the sudden rise of the Japanese economy in the 1980s the Chinese economy has hit the wall, which puts all of China's grand ideas of expansion and world dominating power on the back burner, again. 

And what a great moment it would be to see a military coup or civil war in North Korea. That country needs a good bloodletting.


----------



## sharik (Feb 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> And what a great moment it would be to see a military coup or civil war in North Korea.



na-ah.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

Kl


IsaacNewton said:


> China's economy has shown worst growth in the last 25 years. Just like the sudden rise of the Japanese economy in the 1980s the Chinese economy has hit the wall, which puts all of China's grand ideas of expansion and world dominating power on the back burner, again.
> 
> .




A stable middle class is emerging in China. The economy has to mature beyond cheap labor.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 28, 2016)

sharik said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Smarter?
> ...




I've read the vapid 'criticism'....the best you can do.

But I've read the scholarly, documented tome 
*"The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression," *
by Jean-Louis Panné (Author), Andrzej Paczkowski (Author), Karel Bartosek (Author), Jean-Louis Margolin (Author), Nicolas Werth (Author), Stéphane Courtois (Author), & 2 more


as well as 

*"Koba the Dread: Laughter and the Twenty Million,"  *
by Martin Amis


among others.


You remain exactly as I characterized you...a dunce slithering in with with aim of championing some clearly stupid point or ideology .


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> China's economy has shown worst growth in the last 25 years. Just like the sudden rise of the Japanese economy in the 1980s the Chinese economy has hit the wall, which puts all of China's grand ideas of expansion and world dominating power on the back burner, again.
> 
> And what a great moment it would be to see a military coup or civil war in North Korea. That country needs a good bloodletting.





Did you vote for Obama?

Please explain why Obama endorses the payment of 20% of North Korea's GDP by Iran?

Does that sound like Obama favors any change in North Korea's leadership?


----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)

sharik said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > After that, have him prove that water is wet and Stalin slaughtered millions.
> ...



I am amazed that any human being capable of using a keyboard and posting messages here could be so ignorant and brain dead.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 28, 2016)

longknife said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





Perhaps it's a cry for help.


----------



## sharik (Feb 28, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> But I've read the scholarly, documented tome



judging by the titles, you read comix.

so who is the dunce here?


----------



## sharik (Feb 28, 2016)

longknife said:


> I am amazed that any human being capable of using a keyboard and posting messages here could be so ignorant and brain dead.



ah don't judge yourself so hard...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

North Korea's gulag camps: a horror "without any parallel in the contemporary world"





So this is what evil looks like.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 28, 2016)

sharik said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > But I've read the scholarly, documented tome
> ...




 *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.

 I consider you to be proof of reincarnation. No one could possibly get to be so stupid in just one lifetime.


----------



## sharik (Feb 28, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> North Korea's gulag camps: a horror "without any parallel in the contemporary world"



promoting an article you wrote?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

Will Someone Please Just Kill Kim Jong Un Already?

In 1968, a retaliatory assassination attempt on Un’s grandfather by South Korea was cancelled. South Korea had hired petty criminals to assassinate il Sung, training them on an island called Silmido, and calling them Unit 684. When they heard the attack was scrapped, the commandos suddenly found themselves exiled to the island, unable to leave. They revolted, and after hijacking a bus to make a daring escape, the men committed suicide with grenades. The story of Unit 684 was chronicled in another film “Silmido.”


----------



## sharik (Feb 28, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.



then stop being stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

sharik said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > North Korea's gulag camps: a horror "without any parallel in the contemporary world"
> ...


Didn't write it...........just promoting it............1,000's of articles on North Korea..........google is your friend.....unless you live in North Korea.........................

How do you like the second post.........hmm...........It just says simply take Kim out.......and I'm not talking about dinner..........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## sharik (Feb 28, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> google is your friend.....unless you live in North Korea



this very forum your friend - North Korea - unless your blind.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

sharik said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > google is your friend.....unless you live in North Korea
> ...


Your information says Russia................Do you need a map?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh now I get it........the nice pictures of North Korea thread.............

Now show me the gulags...........


----------

